# Consulta de Registos do IM



## Turista (9 Jan 2009 às 15:12)

Alguém sabe se há forma de consultar os registos de anos transactos do IM?
Queria saber qual a minima absoluta registada pela estação aqui do Cabo Carvoeiro... 
Se alguém tiver alguma dica agradeço.

Abraços,


----------



## Lousano (11 Jan 2009 às 22:08)

Do IM não sei.

Mas existe dados de outras entidades sobre o Cabo Carvoeiro, como estas por exemplo:

http://www1.ncdc.noaa.gov/pub/orders/CDO3547361685401.txt

http://www.ogimet.com/gsynres.phtml

No segundo é necessário o código 08530 e terás de fazer a pesquisa de 50 em 50 dias.

Ambos têm dados incompletos.


----------



## Turista (23 Jan 2009 às 03:57)

Lousano disse:


> Do IM não sei.
> 
> Mas existe dados de outras entidades sobre o Cabo Carvoeiro, como estas por exemplo:
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pela ajuda!!!


----------

